# Hyre Car (Vehicle Owners)



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey folks, I was wondering if you have any feedback dealing with Hyrecar as a vehicle owner? I wanted to rent out my 2015 BMW X5 for use on Uber or Lyft platform and general rentals. I live around the block from work and I just don't use this car at all. 

I've already stumbled on a major roadblock in the initial stages. I was advised to go to an Uber green light hub to perform the vehicle inspection. However, the inspector advised me that Hyrecar is not an approved rental company for Uber. 

Make it a great day!!! Thoughts?


----------



## NWO_Watcher (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if the inspector knew for sure or not about hyre - because when I went to the green light hub today to add the prius for hyre, I mentioned to the person with the computer inputting me about the rental stuff and she didn't even know there were companies doing it, she didn't know what I was talking about, and was not interested in hearing how one could get a 2nd prius on there after working 2 months on uber, cuz 'she doesn't drive for uber..'.

But the hyre staff seem like they REALLY want cars, they hit me up on the phone and everything to list a car. The website clearly says for uber and lyft.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberfraud said:


> Hey folks, I was wondering if you have any feedback dealing with Hyrecar as a vehicle owner? I wanted to rent out my 2015 BMW X5 for use on Uber or Lyft platform and general rentals. I live around the block from work and I just don't use this car at all.
> 
> I've already stumbled on a major roadblock in the initial stages. I was advised to go to an Uber green light hub to perform the vehicle inspection. However, the inspector advised me that Hyrecar is not an approved rental company for Uber.
> 
> Make it a great day!!! Thoughts?


What is that, a $50,000 vehicle? Hmmm.... renting it out to some random Uber driver... what could possibly go wrong?!


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

elelegido said:


> What is that, a $50,000 vehicle? Hmmm.... renting it out to some random Uber driver... what could possibly go wrong?!


Nothing can go wrong


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

NWO_Watcher said:


> I'm not sure if the inspector knew for sure or not about hyre - because when I went to the green light hub today to add the prius for hyre, I mentioned to the person with the computer inputting me about the rental stuff and she didn't even know there were companies doing it, she didn't know what I was talking about, and was not interested in hearing how one could get a 2nd prius on there after working 2 months on uber, cuz 'she doesn't drive for uber..'.
> 
> But the hyre staff seem like they REALLY want cars, they hit me up on the phone and everything to list a car. The website clearly says for uber and lyft.


Yeah I was hoping to take in some rental fees before selling it. Well that's the plan for now. But seems like a legit company. Thanks for the info.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

elelegido said:


> What is that, a $50,000 vehicle? Hmmm.... renting it out to some random Uber driver... what could possibly go wrong?!


$65K. I should have gotten the mercedez gl350 blu tec. Thats my next car.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Uberfraud,
Your basic way to look at this business model is if the net earnings from Hyrecar / etc. will exceed the net depreciation of the BMW. Because if you're gonna sell it, letting it "play taxi" for a while means it won't be as pristine and it means the mileage will be higher.

If you let it "play taxi" for a really long while, then people will look at example BMW X5 with 30,000 miles versus your X5 with possibly 70,000 miles and say "why the hell does this two-year-old car have seven years worth of mileage!?"

Do you own the car outright?


----------



## NWO_Watcher (Apr 7, 2016)

My prius isn't moving as fast as I would like it to on Hyrecar... and it may be the most competitively priced one on there.

Something about the uber money drying up and people's attitudes going to shit towards uber drivers the past 2 weeks. I used to be able to tell people they can make 1200 to 1500 a week with uber but now I have to say 800 a week and that is not very impressive.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Uberfraud,
> Your basic way to look at this business model is if the net earnings from Hyrecar / etc. will exceed the net depreciation of the BMW. Because if you're gonna sell it, letting it "play taxi" for a while means it won't be as pristine and it means the mileage will be higher.
> 
> If you let it "play taxi" for a really long while, then people will look at example BMW X5 with 30,000 miles versus your X5 with possibly 70,000 miles and say "why the hell does this two-year-old car have seven years worth of mileage!?"
> ...


Sold it to my co-worker.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

NWO_Watcher said:


> My prius isn't moving as fast as I would like it to on Hyrecar... and it may be the most competitively priced one on there.
> 
> Something about the uber money drying up and people's attitudes going to shit towards uber drivers the past 2 weeks. I used to be able to tell people they can make 1200 to 1500 a week with uber but now I have to say 800 a week and that is not very impressive.


I'm really tempted to purchase (2) 2010 Prius for uber/lyft use using Hyrecar. I'm glad I read your experience with Hyrecar, it seemed like a win-win situation for all involved.


----------



## NWO_Watcher (Apr 7, 2016)

uberfraud said:


> I'm really tempted to purchase (2) 2010 Prius for uber/lyft use using Hyrecar. ...it seemed like a win-win situation for all involved.


The hidden variable is hard to see in this equation; I do think that as the 'race to the bottom' continues (fare prices & quality of riders), it should calculate into more lessees over time.

The key is to pick up the hybrid car at the right price. For my '12 base Prius C, they wanted 5k with 205k miles. All the work was done (suspension was my main concern) and the only thing that needed replaced was 5 out of 10 cells in the battery. I ended up getting it for 4400 then another 500 at the hybrid shop, and the thing is good as new.

If the hidden hand wrecks the secondary rental /rideshare scheme, then I continue to drive it myself on the uber racket and it will always be worth over 5k.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

NWO_Watcher said:


> The hidden variable is hard to see in this equation; I do think that as the 'race to the bottom' continues (fare prices & quality of riders), it should calculate into more lessees over time.
> 
> The key is to pick up the hybrid car at the right price. For my '12 base Prius C, they wanted 5k with 205k miles. All the work was done (suspension was my main concern) and the only thing that needed replaced was 5 out of 10 cells in the battery. I ended up getting it for 4400 then another 500 at the hybrid shop, and the thing is good as new.
> 
> If the hidden hand wrecks the secondary rental /rideshare scheme, then I continue to drive it myself on the uber racket and it will always be worth over 5k.


Sounds good. Can you recommend a Hybrid specialist to work on Prius Vehicles? I didn't factor in the C, I've made offers of $6k for high mileage 2010 Prius recently. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NWO_Watcher (Apr 7, 2016)

PM Sent...


----------

